# On m'appelle simplet, le retour



## Dos Jones (19 Novembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *VIDÉO. Un rappeur saute de dix mètres dans le public qui sécarte*


Les rappeurs c'est comme les footballeux* avec seulement 1 neurone faut pas s'attendre à ce qu'ils nous pondent un bouquin compréhensible :mouais:

*Au fait je vais pas regarder le match ce soir mais je vais me délecter des commentaires dès demain


----------



## yvos (19 Novembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Les rappeurs c'est comme les footballeux* avec seulement 1 neurone faut pas s'attendre à ce qu'ils nous pondent un bouquin compréhensible :mouais:
> 
> *Au fait je vais pas regarder le match ce soir mais je vais me délecter des commentaires dès demain



Remarque, ta réaction ne semble pas spécialement briller par l'intelligence non plus. :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Novembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> Remarque, ta réaction ne semble pas spécialement briller par l'intelligence non plus. :love:


Comme disait Coluche



> "l'intelligence, c'est la chose la mieux répartie chez les hommes parce que, quoiqu'il en soit pourvu, il a toujours l'impression d'en avoir assez, vu que c'est avec ça qu'il juge. "



Je suppose que c'est avec le peu que tu as que tu m'as jugé


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Novembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> *Au fait je vais pas regarder le match ce soir mais je vais me délecter des commentaires dès demain



Pour l'instant c'est mal barré !


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Novembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Comme disait Coluche
> 
> 
> 
> Je suppose que c'est avec le peu que tu as que tu m'as jugé


Va savoir il t'a peut-être jugé sur tes talents de dessinateur. 

C'était ça alors le "z'allez voir ce que vous allez voir"? Ah ouais, quel choc.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Au fait je vais pas regarder le match ce soir mais je vais me délecter des commentaires dès demain


Et maintenant que vas-tu dire ? 
Qu'ils ont eu du bol ... :love:


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Et maintenant que vas-tu dire ?
> Qu'ils ont eu du bol ... :love:



Non, que le psychodrame continue, et qu'aller au Brésil pour se faire humilier par le Guatemala, c'est con.
La faute à Hollande .
C'est vrai, quoi, qu'est-ce qu'il foutait dans les tribunes ?

Ceci étant, c'est vrai que c'est un exploit : 3-0 dont un marqué par l'Ukraine elle même, et un hors-jeu accordé.
On n'est pas prêt de revoir ça.


----------



## Vin©ent (20 Novembre 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Va savoir il t'a peut-être jugé sur tes talents de dessinateur.
> 
> C'était ça alors le "z'allez voir ce que vous allez voir"? Ah ouais, quel choc.




Hé hé... des semaines à bouder, à "murir sa vengeance"... pour pondre un truc pareil...  !  :rateau: 

C'est moche de (si mal) vieillir...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> Remarque, ta réaction ne semble pas spécialement briller par l'intelligence non plus. :love:





bobbynountchak a dit:


> Va savoir il t'a peut-être jugé sur tes talents de dessinateur.
> 
> C'était ça alors le "z'allez voir ce que vous allez voir"? Ah ouais, quel choc.





Vin©ent a dit:


> Hé hé... des semaines à bouder, à "murir sa vengeance"... pour pondre un truc pareil...  !  :rateau:
> 
> C'est moche de (si mal) vieillir...



Je vois que les vautours tournent toujours dans le ciel à la recherche de la moindre occasion de relancer le cycle "provocation -> réaction" 

Vraiment, s'il est vrai que DJ, comme la plupart d'entre nous vieillit, vous, en revanche, ça ne parait pas votre cas, l'âge de raison ne semble pas encore vouloir se profiler à l'horizon de votre avenir.


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Novembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pour l'instant c'est mal barré !



Ça arrive même aux meilleurs


----------



## WebOliver (20 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je vois que les vautours tournent toujours dans le ciel à la recherche de la moindre occasion de relancer le cycle "provocation -> réaction"



Qui relance qui, là est la question&#8230; 

Chacun est libre de venir ici pour tenir et proférer des propos de comptoir dénués de fondement&#8230; A celui-là d'en assumer les conséquences qui en découlent.



Dos Jones a dit:


> Les rappeurs c'est comme les footballeux*&#8230; avec seulement 1 neurone faut pas s'attendre à ce qu'ils nous pondent un bouquin compréhensible&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Novembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Chacun est libre de venir ici pour tenir et proférer des propos de comptoir dénués de fondement A celui-là d'en assumer les conséquences qui en découlent.


Et cela s'appelle la liberté d'expression ne t'en déplaise


----------



## WebOliver (20 Novembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et cela s'appelle la liberté d'expression ne t'en déplaise&#8230;



Ah mais oui c'est bien ce que j'ai écrit. Chacun est libre de dire ou d'écrire ce qu'il veut&#8230; il faut juste en assumer pleinement les conséquences. C'est ça la liberté d'expression.


----------



## Vin©ent (20 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je vois que les vautours tournent toujours dans le ciel à la recherche de la moindre occasion de relancer le cycle "provocation -> réaction"
> ...



Mouai, c'est l'hospice qui se fout de la charité la non ?


----------



## Lila (20 Novembre 2013)

*VAUTOURS ...*...c'est mal ?:mouais:


----------



## yvos (20 Novembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Je suppose que c'est avec le peu que tu as que tu m'as jugé&#8230;




Tu noteras, mais la subtilité t'a peut-être échappée, que ce sont tes propos sur lesquels j'ai fait une remarque. Je me garderai bien de te juger car je ne te connais pas 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h37 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je vois que les vautours tournent toujours dans le ciel à la recherche de la moindre occasion de relancer le cycle "provocation -> réaction"
> 
> Vraiment, s'il est vrai que DJ, comme la plupart d'entre nous vieillit, vous, en revanche, ça ne parait pas votre cas, l'âge de raison ne semble pas encore vouloir se profiler à l'horizon de votre avenir.




Je ne crois pas avoir besoin de ton autorisation pour m'exprimer ici, sauf naturellement à ce que mes propos soient hors charte ou hors sujet. Je sais que tu te sens un petit peu chez toi ici, eu égard au nombre de calembours que tu enfiles et à ton incapacité à admettre ne pas avoir systématiquement raison sur tout, mais bon, il faut faire avec tout le monde. 
----

Un trajet dans le métro est-il un moment de grâce?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> Je ne crois pas avoir besoin de ton autorisation pour m'exprimer ici, sauf naturellement à ce que mes propos soient hors charte ou hors sujet.



Ben c'est sûr que tant que la bêtise ne sera pas hors charte, ce ne seront pas les occasions de pourrir l'ambiance qui te manqueront &#8230; À toi et quelques autres ! 

Cela dit, si tu n'as pas besoin de mon autorisation pour cracher ton venin, tu comprendras que je me passe de la tienne pour dire ce que je pense de l'acharnement dont vous faites preuve à remettre une pièce dans le bastringue à chaque fois que la situation commence à se calmer !



yvos a dit:


> ton incapacité à admettre ne pas avoir systématiquement raison



Ça, c'est ton point de vue, et il est faussé par ta méconnaissance du sujet. En ce qui me concerne, contrairement à toi, je ne donne d'avis que sur ce que je connais, les autres sujets, je ne les aborde pas, donc &#8230;


----------



## da capo (20 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben c'est sûr que tant que la bêtise ne sera pas hors charte, ce ne seront pas les occasions de pourrir l'ambiance qui te manqueront  À toi et quelques autres !
> 
> Cela dit, si tu n'as pas besoin de mon autorisation pour cracher ton venin, tu comprendras que je me passe de la tienne pour dire ce que je pense de l'acharnement dont vous faites preuve à remettre une pièce dans le bastringue à chaque fois que la situation commence à se calmer !



"Je m'appelle Pascal et j'ai raison."

"Je m'appelle Pascal et j'ai raison, mais je n'ai toujours pas compris que si je la fermais des fois, ce serait plus agréable pour tout le monde"


*En quelques mots : ton avis sur tout et sur rien ME (nous ?) gonfle.*


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> "Je m'appelle Pascal et j'ai raison."
> 
> "Je m'appelle Pascal et j'ai raison, mais je n'ai toujours pas compris que si je la fermais des fois, ce serait plus agréable pour tout le monde"
> 
> ...



Ben en peu de mots aussi "que ça te gonfle, je m'en tamponne" ! Si nous devons vous supporter, je ne vois pas pourquoi vous ne devriez pas nous supporter aussi.

Je sais que vous aimeriez être les seuls autorisés à émettre des avis, mais ça ne fonctionne pas comme ça !


----------



## yvos (20 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben c'est sûr que tant que la bêtise ne sera pas hors charte, ce ne seront pas les occasions de pourrir l'ambiance qui te manqueront &#8230; À toi et quelques autres !
> 
> Cela dit, si tu n'as pas besoin de mon autorisation pour cracher ton venin, tu comprendras que je me passe de la tienne pour dire ce que je pense de l'acharnement dont vous faites preuve à remettre une pièce dans le bastringue à chaque fois que la situation commence à se calmer !




DJ insulte l'intelligence des footballeurs et autre rappeurs. Il y a consensus là dessus  (disons lorsqu'on se place sur un registre de comptoir), j'indique seulement que ces propos ne semblent pas spécialement plus intelligents que la prétendue bêtise supposée (remarque assortie d'un smiley qui va bien), et toi, qui n'a rien à voir avec cela (Dos Jones m'a répondu comme un grand), tu viens me mettre en cause en m'associant aux pires raclures que la terre ait pu engendrer (c'est une insulte !)  et en plus, tu continues?? Je n'ai pourtant pas l'impression d'être plus hors sujet que ça par exemple

Tu n'as pas l'impression que quelque chose cloche?  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h09 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben en peu de mots aussi "que ça te gonfle, je m'en tamponne" ! Si nous devons vous supporter, je ne vois pas pourquoi vous ne devriez pas nous supporter aussi.
> 
> Je sais que vous aimeriez être les seuls autorisés à émettre des avis, mais ça ne fonctionne pas comme ça !




c'est surtout que tu as tout le monde à l'usure .

Mais bon, la roue du temps finira bien par rectifier les choses 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h11 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça, c'est ton point de vue, et il est faussé par ta méconnaissance du sujet. En ce qui me concerne, contrairement à toi, je ne donne d'avis que sur ce que je connais, les autres sujets, je ne les aborde pas, donc




Oh bordel


----------



## da capo (20 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si nous devons vous supporter.



Nous ? C'est qui nous ?



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je sais que vous aimeriez être les seuls autorisés à émettre des avis



Dis Pascal, tu te rends compte de ce que tu écris ?


----------



## Arlequin (20 Novembre 2013)

bon, si tu lui disais OTAR® qu'on en finisse :sleep:


----------



## da capo (20 Novembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> bon, si tu lui disais OTAR® qu'on en finisse :sleep:



Non, OTGM*, ça me convient mieux





* OTGM : oh, ta gueule, maintenant !


----------



## wip (20 Novembre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> Dis Pascal, tu te rends compte de ce que tu écris ?


Et toi ??? 

Si il se rendait compte des choses, il n'oserait plus venir nous casser les coucougnettes depuis un moment !!!


----------



## yvos (20 Novembre 2013)

wip a dit:


> Et toi ???
> 
> Si il se rendait compte des choses, il n'oserait plus venir nous casser les coucougnettes depuis un moment !!!




je pressens le calembour désastreux, voire une citation de Coluche


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2013)

> Tu n'as pas l'impression que quelque chose cloche?
> Mais bon, la roue du temps finira bien par rectifier les choses



Je ne tiens pas à froisser qui que se soit. Vu que la roue tourne pour tout le monde, vous qui êtes depuis si longtemps sur le forum, vous êtes donc des grands ici, vous êtes plein de sagesse ou pas, vous prenez de l'âge comme tout le monde, donc ...

Que diriez vous de débattre de vos différents ailleurs qu'ici, en privé par exemple. Mieux encore, rencontrez vous et buvez un pot au comptoir d'un vrai bar, éventuellement aller manger une langue de veau sauce câpres Au Chien Qui Fume j'aime bien ce resto quand je suis à Paris ... faites la paix 

_D'autres devraient éviter de s'en prendre aux vieux, aux morveux ..._
Si la chance vous sourit, ce que je vous souhaite, vous pourriez vieillir en harmonie avec vous vous même et profiter des bienfaits que dame providence voudra bien vous octroyer


----------



## yvos (20 Novembre 2013)

oh, oui, c'est une bonne idée


----------



## Arlequin (20 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J...le cycle "provocation -> réaction"



ah c'est sur qu'avec sa nouvelle signature, ça va apaiser


----------



## WebOliver (20 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Je ne tiens pas à froisser qui que se soit. Vu que la roue tourne pour tout le monde, vous qui êtes depuis si longtemps sur le forum, vous êtes donc des grands ici, vous êtes plein de sagesse ou pas, vous prenez de l'âge comme tout le monde, donc ...
> 
> Que diriez vous de débattre de vos différents ailleurs qu'ici, en privé par exemple. Mieux encore, rencontrez vous et buvez un pot au comptoir d'un vrai bar, éventuellement aller manger une langue de veau sauce câpres Au Chien Qui Fume j'aime bien ce resto quand je suis à Paris ... faites la paix
> 
> ...



Ça va la Rosette Poletti des forums?

Pour le reste, on constate que c'est toujours le même qui tend le bâton pour se faire battre, à partir de là, il ne faut pas venir pleurer: il ne peut s'en prendre qu'à lui-même s'il se fait chambrer.


----------



## r e m y (20 Novembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> ....l'intelligence des footballeurs .....


 
N'est-ce point là ce que d'aucun nomme oxymore? 

Cette terrasse devient un lieu de culture et d'enseignement de la langue française tout à fait distrayant.
C'est beau! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h39 ----------



da capo a dit:


> Nous ? C'est qui nous ?
> 
> ...


 
Sans doute les mêmes que là:



da capo a dit:


> ....
> *ton avis sur tout et sur rien ME (nous ?) gonfle.*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Novembre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> *En quelques mots : ton avis sur tout et sur rien ME (nous ?) gonfle.*



*Ouais ! ... La preuve ... JPTK !!!!!!!*







Je sais qu'il adore s'éclater, mais de grâce, arrêtez !!!!!!
(il va y en avoir partout !)​


----------



## Madalvée (20 Novembre 2013)

Vous voulez pas plutôt rouvrir le fil des bisounours/mamounours ?


----------



## yvos (20 Novembre 2013)

Effectivement !

 Parce que faire un sujet autonome avec un titre « On m&#8217;appelle simplet, le retour » en commençant par un message de Dos Jones, c'est vraiment pas sympa ! Même ces enfoirés de la Horde n&#8217;auraient pas osé en rêver


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Novembre 2013)

He ho les z'horduriers vous savez ce qu'il vous dis le simplet

Allez vous faire empapaoûter chez les Helènes  je fourni les gravillons à profusion et gratuitement


----------



## WebOliver (20 Novembre 2013)

On reconnaîtra facilement les protagonistes figurant sur ce cliché d'époque (1954).


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Novembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> On reconnaîtra facilement les protagonistes figurant sur ce cliché d'époque (1954).


Ah 1954 l'année de ma naissance, un bon cru d'ailleurs 

Mais bon je ne reconnais personne sur ta photo  C'est toi qui l'as faite ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h42 ----------

PS : Ah oui au fait Ducon y'a 2 choses que j'ai faites que jamais tu n'aurais fait vu que t'as pas les couilles pour :mouais:

1 - J'ai dormi dans un couvent de bonne sur

2 - J'ai passé 15 jours en psychiatrie du temps de l'armé afin de me faire réformer

15 jours de délices à fumer de l'opium avec des plus fous que moi 

Toi tu devais saluer servilement les supérieurs que tu croisais où alors t'avais été pistonné pour le faire dans une planque :mouais:


----------



## collodion (20 Novembre 2013)

C'est une campagne de valorisation du statut de modérateur ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je vois que les vautours tournent toujours dans le ciel à la recherche de la moindre occasion de relancer le cycle "provocation -> réaction"
> 
> Vraiment, s'il est vrai que DJ, comme la plupart d'entre nous vieillit, vous, en revanche, ça ne parait pas votre cas, l'âge de raison ne semble pas encore vouloir se profiler à l'horizon de votre avenir.



Tu es devenu aussi drôle que ton ami. 

Comme souligné plus haut, c'est vrai qu'avec sa nouvelle signature toute belle, dos jones ne cherche personne, la situation s'est apaisée, c'est les "méchants de la horde" qui font rien qu'à le harceler. 

Pour le reste... Les insultes et incohérences juste au-dessus parlent d'elles-mêmes... :sieep:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Novembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> []  PS : Ah oui au fait Ducon y'a 2 choses que j'ai faites que jamais tu n'aurais fait vu que t'as pas les couilles pour
> 
> 1 - J'ai dormi dans un couvent de bonne sur
> 
> ...



Ah, mais il ne faut pas forcément opposer l'opium et l'uniforme ! Tu n'as pas connu le Yang-Tse-Kiang à l'époque de l'amiral Guépratte (qui commandait en Indochine à vrai dire, mais on n'est pas là pour chipoter)    :

_Le Yang-Tsé-Kiang, camarade, cest des millions de mètres cubes dor et de fleurs qui descendent vers Nankin... Et avec, tout le long, des villes-pontons où on peut tout acheter... De lalcool de riz, de la religion, et pis des garces, de lopium... Jpeux vous affirmer, Tenancière, que le fusilier-marin a été longtemps lélément décoratif des maisons de thé... Dans ce temps-là, on savait rire..._​
_Un Singe en hiver_​


----------



## collodion (20 Novembre 2013)

Non, mais le plus dur c'est quand même le couvent de bonne soeur... une nuit ou sur un temps prolongé ?


----------



## yvos (20 Novembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ah 1954&#8230; l'année de ma naissance, un bon cru d'ailleurs&#8230;
> 
> Mais bon je ne reconnais personne sur ta photo&#8230;  C'est toi qui l'as faite ?
> 
> ...





Tu as raison, ne te laisse pas faire. 
Toi, au moins, tu as "les couilles pour" insulter les gens par voix électronique ! Pas comme ces planqués qui perdent leur sang froid pour un rien


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Novembre 2013)

Lila a dit:


> *VAUTOURS ...*...c'est mal ?:mouais:



Tu veux dire avec le cou nu, le mont pelé et la face rose ?


----------



## Madalvée (20 Novembre 2013)

Dans la vraie vie, si vous voyez quelqu'un qui déraille, vous cherchez à l'aider, ou au minimum vous l'ignorez, non ? Alors isoler des topics, publier des MP, jeter à la gueule tous les souvenirs de faux pas, je trouve ça dégueulasse. Un peu de maturité, que diable !


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Novembre 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> ...Un peu de maturité, que diable !



ou d'humour. Ça aide pas mal


----------



## Madalvée (20 Novembre 2013)

Il ne s'agit pas d'humour. Notre ami vert/ancien vert fort est dans une phase que j'ai connu avant de basculer dans le domaine de la prise en charge psychiatrique, je ne dis pas qu'il y a automatisme mais qu'il y a danger, en tous cas ça me rappelle de très mauvais souvenirs.


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Novembre 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Un peu de maturité, que diable !



C'est lui qu'a commencé!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Novembre 2013)

Personnellement, je commence à trouver ce fil malsain et indécent pour toutes les parties ...

Peut-être serait-il temps de ranger nos rancunes et nos ego dans nos frocs respectifs et de nous creuser les méninges pour enfin trouver quelque chose d'amusant à discuter ou à débattre ...

Ce thread ne peut que mal finir ... et j'avoue que ça me préoccupe autant que ça me gêne !


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Novembre 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est lui qu'a commencé!


Hey ducon tu peux me dire à quoi tu sers toi ?

T'es un gamer qui tire sur tout ce qui bouge ?

A mes débuts sur des machines Apple je déplombais des jeux pour avoir des vies à l'infini

Je contribuais à des revus informatiques pour donner des astuces

Je programmais en assembleur 65C02 des programmes utilitaires

Tu fesais quoi à part téter le téton de ta nourrice à l'époque si t'étais déjà né 

Lâchez moi la grappe bande d'enfoirés de mes deux


----------



## WebOliver (20 Novembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Lâchez moi la grappe bande d'enfoirés de mes deux



On a bien pris note.


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Novembre 2013)

Un morceau sur lequel je me suis esquinté les doigts sur ma Gibson:hein:

[YOUTUBE]SMh040A_Nrg[/YOUTUBE]

Quand je vois les mongoliens qui traînent par ici et qui à part du pipeau ne savent pas jouer grand chose ce morceau me réconforte


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Novembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Quand je vois les mongoliens qui traînent par ici et qui à part du pipeau ne savent pas jouer grand chose ce morceau me réconforte



Ta remarque frise le "sectaire" .... 

Moi qui suit un inconditionnel de la musique des années 60 à début 80, je découvre sur ce fil des "morceaux" qui m'ouvrent à d'autres styles musicaux très plaisants et intéressants ... D'ailleurs beaucoup de mes achats actuels sur iTunes sont inspirés par ce que je découvre ici !

On est libre d'aimer, d'aimer moins ou de ne pas aimer du tout ... toutefois, je me garderais bien de qualifier de "mongoliens qui jouent du pipeau" des gens que d'autres apprécient à juste titre.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Novembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Lâchez moi la grappe bande d'enfoirés de mes deux&#8230;



Qu'il disait&#8230;



Dos Jones a dit:


> Quand je vois les mongoliens qui traînent par ici et qui à part du pipeau ne savent pas jouer grand chose ce morceau me réconforte&#8230;


----------

